# Require assistance finding Wedding music



## Leg Drop (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm getting married in two weeks and we are using our own music for part of the supper. I need some help finding something nice to play and would like your feedback based on your experiences as I'm a noob when it comes to classical music.

I am looking for something with a lot of strings in it. Something andante or slower even. I don't want percussion or horns if it can be helped. Wind instruments are nice too but strings are my primary want. 

Any suggestions are very much appreciated and even some album names would be a bonus so I don't have to look very hard for purchasing it.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The whole Midsummer Night's Dream by Felix Mendelssohn. It ends with famous wedding march.

You want this music to be used during the ceremony or the celebration? For celebration I would recommend you G.F Haendel's _Water Music_ and _Royal Fireworks_ - entertaining music designed for "parties".


----------



## Leg Drop (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info. This would be during cocktails and supper. I want some nice background music so you know it's there but not so people have to shout to talk.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Perhaps Beethoven's early and Mozart's middle quartets? Though if I were you I'd pick something electronic/sample-based stuff, like Skratch Bastid, stuff from Ninja Tune (early-middle), maybe instrumental hip-hop like Joe Beats.


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations! 

You may have missed nickgray's good idea while laughing at his joke, but I second his suggestion of Mozart, Haydn, or Beethoven string quartets. I would suggest the Beethoven Op. 18, which has six quartets which are elegant, vivacious, and not at all too rowdy (which can be a problem with some of the later ones  ). There is a three disk set (almost three hours of music) available from Brilliant Classics for under 15.00 here:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...3C16DAC4D8A1B66571E5EA28E4B8C?album_id=138591

You may find this even cheaper elsewhere, but this is a good place to start.

For the same price you can get even more music (also from Brilliant Classics, which is one of the most affordable labels out there) from Haydn's earliest two sets; these quartets aren't as good as the Beethoven Op. 18, but they were essentially designed as accompaniment to aristocratic events. They are charming, tuneful, and pleasant. Try here:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...9092BB1C08A1476EE31E247C8CE55?album_id=188660

You can't go wrong with any of these. Good luck.


----------



## Leg Drop (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, thanks so much. I will check them out right away.


----------

